# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of March 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Plant a seed and will it to grow into a flower before your eyes


Advanced Lucid task:  Call down lightning from the sky and let it hit you

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Lucid Task: Plant a seed and will it to grow into a flower before your eyes 
> 
> 
> Advanced Lucid task: Call down lightning from the sky and let it hit you*



At last!! A suicidal LD task!! And it seems like a funner way to kill yourself!!
Plant a seed, and will it to grow, then summon lightning to strike you both. Try to see what happens to the flower b4 you die!!

----------


## Rapscallion

Thats pretty weird, I was thinking about doing that earlier today, and now it's the task. The lightning one, I mean. I'll probably have an easier time with that one.

----------


## wombing

i am going to try to do the plant one every lucid, because its an exceptional idea, it would be mind-blowing to observe, and i want to prove to myself i'm lucid task material now   ::wink::  ...

  i managed to form half an extra arm last night in a lucid, and i thought i was actually going to squeak in a completed lucid task on the very last day of the month, until i got too excited and it disappeared.    :Mad: 

  ..dig a little furrow in the ground, pull a seed out of my pocket, adn throw it in...oh yeah, i got a good feeling   ::aphiusiscrazy::   ::muffin::   ::cactus::

----------


## Distant Clone

Yes! I'm actually excited about this. I sort of always wanted to be hit by lightning, whether dreaming or not. I have been struck by lightning in one dream before, and I was going to call it down in a lucid, but got distracted...

<robovoice> The clone will make the best lightning rod</robovoice>
<koolaidman>Oh yeah!</koolaidman>

----------


## Awhislyle

Wow... I had such a busy month I never even saw the February task.
Hmmm... wish me luck with this one

----------


## Abstract Fire

For some reason the badges don't show on my computer - is this the same as everyone else?

Anyway, wish me luck, please.

Great tasks, seeker!

----------


## Seeker

Badges display correctly now.  Sorry for that  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

Arghh!! My attempt failed today, and how I so wish I could try again today....now I want to strike myself w/lightning even more!!
As I was suppose to, I used willpower to make a flower grow (which was pretty awesome, like the ones on TV), then using the static I can usually feel in my hands, and shock people w/sometimes in real time, I summoned lightning to strike me and the plant, and it did. It felt like a big shock, and that I was being burned badly. I die b4 I get to look at the flower (one of the requirements!!) and I so wish I could try napping, but I cannot try again until tonight!! Doh!!

PS: I didn't complete the task...I don't think, since I forgot to see the flower after it was shocked!!

----------


## exploreyourmind

if i become lucid this month...this is one of the first things on my list:
Lucid Task: Plant a seed and will it to grow into a flower before your eyes 

it would be amazing.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Sounds fun!

p.s Im back now ive had like a 1 month dry spell, prolly because of concentrating on school way to much, but im back now, gonna try to get rid of my dry spell

----------


## Taod56a

i found that it is easier to just say your dreaming to get a lucid dream. 
             i mean in the dream  8)

----------


## AdvenDreams

> _Originally posted by DistantClone_
> *Yes! I'm actually excited about this. I sort of always wanted to be hit by lightning, whether dreaming or not. I have been struck by lightning in one dream before, and I was going to call it down in a lucid, but got distracted...
> 
> <robovoice> The clone will make the best lightning rod</robovoice>
> <koolaidman>Oh yeah!</koolaidman>*



 I've been hit by lightning in real life while I was on the job. I couldn't move for a good minute and my finger tips felt hot. My dad laughed at me. lol. It was interesting. Good thing I didn't get BBQ'ed.hahaha. I'm gonna try out both the tasks.

----------


## PhilipJFry

LOL

If I get lucid after a 3 month dry spell I sure as hell won't kill myself right away  ::D:  And the plant thing sounds kinda boring, too. (Though it would be cool to grow a big tree out of the seed, then stand underneath the tree and let a lightning strike both down) I'm going to try more interesting things like robbing a bank and running away from the cops...or minimizing myself... or talking to god... that kinda stuff.

Hehe, I didn't mean to offend  :smiley:

----------


## computernerd90

Ya, if I get out of this 1+ month dry spell I definitely won't try killing myself. A great idea: shit a seed right out to the ground and watch it grow to blossom out a baby. Do this on a beach so that you can watch lightning hit the sand so that it forms glass, and from there i guess you could try telekinetically turning this glass into something grand I suppose. Oh, and don't be on the phone during a storm, it nicked my mom and burned a hole in the blanket she was in.

EDIT: Just got out of it last night! I looked at myself in the mirror and i was distorted like you guys say.  i made three balls appear and trie to juggle cuz in real life i can actually juggle, but for some reason it was as if i couldn't juggle in my LD. I spun around before that and it made everything brighter. Then after i tried juggling some blanket came over me and it shut my dream eyes. When i opened my eyes again i was awake.

----------


## Abstract Fire

SO CLOSE ONCE! I dreamed I was in a storm, and thought, "Hey, maybe I'm dreaming?" but I saw myself roll over in my bed, so I thought it was HI!   :Mad:

----------


## three and four

Two LDs last night. DILDs, despite trying to WILD after WBTB. In the second I thought about the tasks of the month. I needed a seed, so I reached deep into my pocket and, sure enough, my fingers felt what was clearly a large grain. I pulled it out, and tossed it gently to the ground next to me.

I then just willed a flower to grow, and it did! This may be one of the very first times that willing something to happen (apart from finding certain characters I wanted to meet) has worked for me.   ::sunflower::  

It was maybe 30cms high, on a green stem, with multiple blue / purple flowers / petals down the side. When I looked at it again there was also a smaller, white flower next to it (both were now in a pot). I looked yet again, and it had morphed into a different flower of similar colors. 

I decided to take the flowerpot outside (I was indoors), so that I could try bringing lightening down on it (wasnt too keen on the idea of frying myself, so wanted a test object!). 

However, I then got distracted by something else (a mirror, I think), and left this task to go and try other stuff.

I think that the idea of growing a flower in a dream is really poetic and beautiful! I might try a cherry tree in full blossom next time!

----------


## Slick_nerd

I thought I had posted this already, but I must have done something wrong.
A few nites ago, I completed the task of the month.  I had awoken briefly and remembered the task. As I drifted back to sleep I reminded myself to try the lightening bolt task.  When dreaming, I almost always know it is a dream.  It has been that way since I can remember.
<I dont remember as much as I did the last time I wrote this>

In my dream:
I was standing outside and some other people were around me but I wasnt talking to them.  I knew it was a dream. I remebered wanting to try shooting ligtening out of my finger tips.  I looked up to the sky and the biggest bolt of lightening came down into my body.  It didnt hurt, because I cant get hurt in my dreams.  It looked similar to the Highlander tv show, after he kills an immortal.  I spread my arms and the bolts that had just came from the sky shot out of my finger tips.  The went for miles and miles, then I either woke up or stopped dreaming.  I wish I would have done something more productive with them, like torched a person or something... I didnt even start a fire.

All in all, it was an interesting task, I just wish I would have been a lil more creative.
Cheers, 
**Slick_nerd

----------


## Enki

Hey,

I don't know if this counts, since it wasn't a flower that grew out of my seed, but I must say it was nonetheless an interesting experience. 

This morning I had a dream that I'm lost in an unknown city. I ought to be somewhere and I'm already late. But I find my mum and my sister sitting on a pavement. So I sit down beside them. And there is a tree opposite to us across the street. My mum says – do you know, why this tree is so amazing? And she explains - Because through evolution trees developed a special system of reproduction, so that today a person can plant a seed and they grow out of it. At that moment it hits me – this is a dream! This is a task! I have to plant a seed. I go to the tree and pick up from the ground something that looks like a seed to me and I put it in the soil and say out loud – grow! And the soil begins to move and inflate and a thing breaks through. It's a tree, not very tall, very skiny with dishevelled treetop. I encourage it to grow more, but instead it forms a face and treetop becomes hair and it turns into a girl. She looks at me as if I was her creator, a God, and she seems to have no will of her own. 

Then I remember a second task – to create a lightning that would strike me. I try to send the girl away so that nothing would happen to her, but she wouldn't leave. Clouds begin to form and then another girl appears. She is evil, she has some sort of an arrow in her hand and she can make fire with it. I try to make her go away so I can concentrate on creating a lightning, but she gets even more intrusive. I start to feel scared despite knowing this is a dream. I hear a thunder. And she starts to threaten us with fire. I don't have any more power. I stumble and fall on my back and I just wait. She aims that arrow at me and I lift my hands and legs to defend myself. She throws that arrow and hits my sole. After that she disappears. And I'm relieved and think to myself – hey, that didn't hurt at all. It was nothing. I wake up.

That was the first time in my LD that a character would give a verbal clue for me to realize that I'm dreaming. I always just know or I become aware of some anomalies and realize it's a dream.

Creating a lightning to strike me is going to be difficult for me, because lightnings make me very uncomfortable in waking life. Yeah, but it's also a big opportunity to overcome this fear.

----------


## splash

Lucid Task: Plant a seed and will it to grow into a flower before your eyes 
hat seeker i did the easy task.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *Lucid Task: Plant a seed and will it to grow into a flower before your eyes 
> hat seeker i did the easy task.*



How about telling us about it?

----------


## wombing

that's a interesting dream Enki...thanks for sharing   :smiley:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> How about telling us about it?*



ok well lets see if i can recall it?
all i can rember is that the flawoer was tall and red.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *Lucid Task: Plant a seed and will it to grow into a flower before your eyes 
> hat seeker i did the easy task.*



You did it! Congrats, splash!! 
Can you face your fears of lightning in your LDs now?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> You did it! Congrats, splash!! 
> Can you face your fears of lightning in your LDs now?*



possably cant say for sure.

----------


## Belisarius

I planted a birch tree seed the other night and before my eyes it grew to a towering tree(a deciduous tree, but not a birch).  Technically, trees are flowering plants, so it should count. Too bad I forgot to be killed by lightning.

----------


## Distant Clone

I slept like crap last night and so my dreams were really opaque/gloomy/grainy, and it made lucidity quite easy. At one point I heard myself snoring...I had about ten bouts of lucidity for less than ten seconds. It may have all been the same dream. It was like I was thinking, but the dream mind kept revoking lucidity. I think I'm done with it, from now on I'm doing the tasks by incubation.

One of the times I was lucid, for an estimated three seconds, I just focused on the sky and pulled the lightning right down into me. I was in first person, so I saw a flash, but did not hear a boom. I can't remember what I was actually doing though.

I was going to do it again when I was really tall next to a building, but it didn't come down, and I lost lucidity.

----------


## BillyBob

Ah, I finally did it (I told you I would Seeker)  :tongue2: 

I WILDed into my dream room as normal with the task firmly set into my mind, (to get struck by lightning). but I knew it would prolly wake me up so I was going to wait until the dream started to fade before I killed it... anyway I did the regular FA induction which made the dream more vivid and went about my business (made a woman appear and did some stuff) anyway that shook up the dream pretty bad and almost woke me but I saved it with another FA ( :tongue2: ) and walked outside to fly, I felt the dream start to slip though and for some reason stabalization techniques havnt been working for me so I just looked up at the sky knowing that it would be cloudy/ stormy it was obviously, but my looking up at it made my vision go into 3rd person (kinda like when your watching TV and you dont think about your body) suddenly the clouds began to swirl slightly and a massive build up of energy began to accumulate (I was still out of body) suddenly I heard a loud rumbling noise followed by a "BOOM" then a lightning bolt shooting out of it and the view changed to an overhead of me (way overhead i couldnt really tell it was me) and it hit where i was, but it looked like a video game or something more than real life.... anyway woo my first task completion in awhile  ::D:

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *You did it! Congrats, splash!! 
> Can you face your fears of lightning in your LDs now?*



Maybe you should turn into pikachu first then call down the lightning.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *
> Maybe you should turn into pikachu first then call down the lightning.*



Commiting LD Suicide is better!
Besides, I wanted to do that in my true form!

----------


## MartinB

I gave one of the tasks a try, this is the first time I've tried a task.  :smiley: 
I figured that the advanced task would be easier for me than the other one, but I didn't manage to do it.  :Sad: 

I was in a big indoor sports arena thing and I started to wonder what kind of sport would be awesome to play in a lucid dream, but couldn't really come up with anything, but then I remembered the advanced lucid task on the DreamViews Lucid Experiences forum and decided to give it a try, but I needed to get outside first.

I somehow managed to project my body backwards through sheer power of will and came out of the building.  It was night time outside and the weather seemed calm and clear.  I flew wrecklessly into the black sky above the city scape, which was lit by orange street lights and white lights from the windows of buildings below.  I flew on my front and tried to will the lightning to hit my back from above so as to make it easier (this way, I wouldn't need to actually see it, plus, keeping the cityscape in my visual field would help maintain the dream), but I only felt a very slight shock of energy to my back and did not hear anything at all.  I continued to attempt the summoning of lightning for a few minutes until I woke up, but wasn't able to do it because the night just seemed too calm.

----------


## Umbrella

This morning I became lucid and started yelling out: Dreamguide! then when I went outside a large green and black bird flew at me and turned out to be my dreamguide.
Among other things I asked him how to call lightning down to hit me without dying. He told me to kind of "ask it" to do so, so I imagined doing that. I had my head tilted slightly to the left and was looking up, and then I say a jolt of lighting shooting towards me. I felt it hit my neck, which merely felt like like a soft blow (didn't even hurt). 
Then, I proceeded to do other things.

The moral of the story: There's no danger is getting struck by lightning, as long as you do it right  ::D:

----------


## Rapscallion

Yes! My first Lucid Task completed! I did the advanced task. I was in my backyard and was thinking about trying something I'd never done before, so I yelled "Lightning Strike" and I got hit. I didn't feel anything at all, which was a bit disappointing. I started running behind DCs and summoning more bolts so they would get hit. It was pretty fun.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

Im going to try the plant one tonight if i lucid. but i dont want to kill myself in one of my only LDs. I'll tell you if i get it to work, but i probably wont.

----------


## jimvano

xcrissxcrossx said:




> Im going to try the plant one tonight if i lucid. but i dont want to kill myself in one of my only LDs. I'll tell you if i get it to work, but i probably wont.
> [/b]



You are correct, you probably won't get it to work because you believe you won't.   Your beliefs have a profound influence on your ability to LD.  If you believe you will be successful you are MUCH MORE likely to succeed than if you think you won't.  Watch your thoughts and beliefs.

YOU CAN DO IT!

----------


## Abstract Fire

ALMOST made it. Planted the seed last night, but it wouldn't grow. Then I willed myself to get struck by lightning, but I woke up before it touched me.  :Sad:

----------


## Seeker

Bummer man!  If it's any condolence, I've not been able to remember to do the lighting one yet =)

----------


## Starlite

Ive been working on this task for a few weeks now but Ive been having trouble remembering the task for the month.  Not to mention the fact that ive only had ONE lucid this month that included myself so far.  I'll keep working on it since it wasnt technically "myself" doing the planting.
ok this is how the "task" part played out in my lucid book dream - I had my heroine plant sunflower seeds in her garden.  I made it rain and moved the sunlight around and they began to grow around her.  They are were pale yellow color and really high.--Theres this whole back story and plot that goes into the "book", but this was the only part that involved the task for the month.

(Still trying to figure out why its easier for me get my DC's -my fictional book characters- instead of myself involved in the lucid dreams.  Ive even tried to make myself a character in the book but I get too excited and come out of it too quickly).

----------


## Blizzz

Only a few days left, but this morning I was able to do the advanced lucid task.

The funny thing was, I haven't been on the forum much lately because of all the work I've had to get done, so I was hard pressed to remember what the advanced lucid task was!

After I finally figured it out, I started a lightning storm.  I was really scared to actually make it hit me, because I figured it would hurt like hell.

Well after making a nasty lightning storm, I decided to try and make it strike me.

I looked up at the sky and tried to pull down some lightning, but I couldn't get it to hit me directly.  So what I did, is I called it down about a few feet in front of me and made it stay there.  Kind of like how the electricity from one of thoe globes will touch your finger and stay there as long as you keep your finger there.

So once the bolt was there and zapping the ground, I walked into it.  Suprisingly, it didn't hurt but it was VERY bright and chaotic.  It was more fun that I thought it would be.

----------


## wombing

well, i know the month's over, but i came closer to any of the tasks than in the past.

  i became lucid and floated out my window into my front yard. it was dusk, but fairly light out. i tried to remember some of my objectives and remembered the planting a seed and watch a plant grow task.

  so even though i had been wearing sleek athletic shorts a second before i willed myself to have pockets with a seed inside. instead i pulled out a handful of dimes..

  i stuck one partially into the ground and looked away for a split second when it didn't immediately do anything. when i looked back a blue plastic-looking flower on a foot long stem had 'grown'. 

  i picked it and floated down the road, thinking of the famous poetic phrase about picking a flower in a magical dream and waking up with it...

   so...i didn't actually complete the task, and it would have been about ten hours too late regardless,  but i'm pleased how close i was..

  looking forward to april's tasks...i'm motivated now...hit me with your best shot    :Boxing:   ::wink::

----------


## will1984

::o:   aww no i cant believe i missed this thread, well as the months over i look forward to what the next task is going to be, but ive done the flower growing thing, but i didnt need a seed, and i rarely have lightning in my dreams, mostly winds or objects falling from the sky so i would have failed on the second... well done to those who pulled off the tasks!

----------


## Seeker

Aprils tasks coming soon.  Thank you for your patience.

----------

